# Pundamillia holding time?



## Marylandwahoo (Mar 18, 2007)

I have my first pundamillia holding...I have a bit of experience with mbuna...Do the pundamillia hold ~21 days like the mbuna?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi they hold from 15 to 21 days generally
xris


----------

